# Pocket hole - flat surface to flat surface



## sdkidaho (Jul 6, 2010)

Can you use a pocket hole to attach a flat surface to another flat surface?

I'm wanting to screw two 3/4" sheets together and wondered if I can use my Kreg jig somehow to do that? Two sheets, laying one on top of the other, so if I had a 4x8 sheet of MDF, 3/4" thick, it would now be 1-1/2" thick, screwed together with pocket holes.

Doable? Or are pocket holes only for edge joinery?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

sdkidaho said:


> Can you use a pocket hole to attach a flat surface to another flat surface?
> 
> I'm wanting to screw two 3/4" sheets together and wondered if I can use my Kreg jig somehow to do that? Two sheets, laying one on top of the other, so if I had a 4x8 sheet of MDF, 3/4" thick, it would now be 1-1/2" thick, screwed together with pocket holes.
> 
> Doable? Or are pocket holes only for edge joinery?


I'm trying to figure out just what would you gain? Just to use the jig?? I suppose you could using an extraordinarily long screw and putting a huge trench in one surface. The jig is designed primarily for butt joints and does a fair job with them as long as the pieces are at a 90° angle. Moving off the 90° starts introducing interesting issues. :thumbdown:


----------



## sdkidaho (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok - that's what I had assumed but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. Yes, I want to use the jig, but for what it's intended purpose is. I was figuring I was making it more complicated than what it needed to be, but figured if it did actually serve that purpose (and I couldn't figure out how), that it was easy enough to ask. 

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Just glue the 2 sheets together. No mechanical fasteners needed.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ttharp said:


> Just glue the 2 sheets together. No mechanical fasteners needed.


+1. :yes: If you can lay the bottom sheet flat, lay the top sheet on top. Using TB II or TB III, use weights on top.








 







.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Can't see what the advantage would be, just use screws straight into the second sheet, they can be plugged the same as pocket holes if that is necessary.


----------

